# "Planning Toyota Camry conversion"



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Search around, do some reading here. What speed do you want 80 mile range at? You will quickly see $5000 won't get you 80 mile range even at 30mph in a 3000 lb vehicle. Check out the "I want to convert an ev" thread, and read through some of the build threads in the Builds and Conversions forum. That should give you some idea of what is involved and what it will take to meet your goals, then follow up with questions here.


----------



## electricmotorcycle (Mar 24, 2015)

I am planning on converting a camry also. Did you find any good threads.

Kevin


----------

